# Welcome to the new Handgun Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the new handgun forum, by request.

If you have any questions or comments, please forward them to [email protected]

Enjoy.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Once again thank you for this Handgun forum!


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm really glad to see this handgun forum, thanks!


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

I found this forum this weekend looking for deer sausage recipes. Great place to browse.


----------

